# Enlarged knee, hard, no injury, lameness, heat or pain



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

How old is he? It could be arthritic changes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

A couple of x-rays could give you some answers.


----------



## kimr (May 25, 2012)

He is 10 yrs old


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Agreed. Time for some xrays. If here is not heat/swelling there is probably bone changes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

You need an 'equine leg Vet' specialist. A race horse Vet or one that Vets for H/J barns is your best best. 

Most of the knee enlargements that are hard are permanent. You need x-rays with the horse standing on it and with it flexed from front and side. It will find things like chips and will see arthritic changes. Since it is hard, it is probably not Bursitis. 

Many horses are sound for years with big knees. Most eventually get to where they cannot completely straighten out the leg and show lameness.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Also if he isn't on a joint supplement, put him on one after talking with the vet.


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I second getting an x-ray.


----------

